# LFTS 11/6/16



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just making a cup of coffee and heading out the door to Livingston for my first morning sit of the year. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Showered and shaved. Have to look pretty for them deer.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Hopefully everybody remembers to set their clocks back!

Looks like a calm morning for an Oakland county sit....

That also means that first shooting light is now ~ 1 hour earlier than it was yesterday.....


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

37 and foggy in Emmet St.Clair county. I regret Bad brad's BBQ for dinner. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Walking out the door in Ohio. Planning on sitting all day again today. 35 degrees this morning but it looks like it's going to warm up quick.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Calm and cold in lake county frost out on the deck wasn't expecting that about went down lol. Headed out.the door in a couple


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading to the farm in Barry County now. Good luck!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

motdean said:


> Hopefully everybody remembers to set their clocks back!
> 
> Looks like a calm morning for an Oakland county sit....
> 
> That also means that first shooting light is now ~ 1 hour earlier than it was yesterday.....


I guess if you're gonna hunt them so will I!!!!

I haven't posted on LFTS this year at all... I guess because I posted quite a bit last year and had a poor season. And in my infinite wisdom figured one had to do with the other.... I know. How stupid

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

All day sit yesterday really taxed me. That plus time change and a headache, but im up...seasons getting shorter each day. Shoot straight!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Finishing up breakfast, going to be hard to top yesterday morning, only way that happens is if I shoot one , best of luck everyone !
Flight


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm headed out now. I've seen 3 shooters in the last 3 mornings. Today just might be my morning. Good luck all and let your arrows fly true and hit the mark.39* and moderate to light fog.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

One of the foggiest drives I've ever had :lol:
Be careful if you're driving in SE Mich!


----------



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

Getting my coffee fix on and then heading out the door in Gratiot county. Yesterday was unexpectedly slow with only 2 fawns in the morning and nothing last night. Just a matter of time tho as I'm positioned in a small wood lot and crick bottom between 2 large standing corn fields. Hopefully this will be the morning I catch one of the bigger ones cruising back and forth between them checking for does.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Slow yesterday morning, first light called in a 2 1/2 before I could tell how big it was. Came to 25 yrds from 100yrds to grunts and snort wheezes. Then hung out for a while to see what was up. Then saw another dink at 10 and nothing else. 

Hope the deer set their clocks back.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Waiting for daylight so can attempt to recover a doe from yesterday evening. Shot was farther back than I would have liked. I climbed down and backed out. Hoping for a successful recovery. Won't be back on stand until the 15th. Good luck fellas!


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Heading out in Allegan co. Good luck fellas. Movement has been slow here.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just made it to the farm. Slow drive in this pea soup. Think I'm going to sit a stand that I haven't sat this year


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Getting ready to head out in Grand Traverse County. Calm and cold, hoping for a better day today. Yesterday was the slowest day in the stand I've had all year. Never saw a deer while on stand in the am or pm, and that was hunting my 2 best spots! Good luck hunters!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Just parked. Heading in to hang a stand for an all day sit here in IL. Good luck all!


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Heading out here in southern huron co. 31degress and quite foggy gonna be a good day I feel. Taking the decoy along had good luck on this date and tomorrow's date in the years past with the decoy. One was a 9 pt 2.5 that completely charged my decoy made a great video second was a 3 yr old 7 pt I shot after pulling him off a doe from 300 yards to 30yards and took him before he ran my decoy over. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

antlerfreak said:


> Heading out here in southern huron co. 31degress and quite foggy gonna be a good day I feel. Taking the decoy along had good luck on this date and tomorrow's date in the years past with the decoy. One was a 9 pt 2.5 that completely charged my decoy made a great video second was a 3 yr old 7 pt I shot after pulling him off a doe from 300 yards to 30yards and took him before he ran my decoy over.
> Good luck everyone


Update 6:45 nice 2.5 8 pt came in looking to attack my decoy too foggy to take video I had to tell him no before he rammed the decoy from behind. He walks off and at 6:52 a spike comes in checking out the decoy. All ready having a great day.


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool and light fog over the swamp looks awesome 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Extremely foggy in Shiawassee, can't see further than 25 yards


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice morning turkeys goin nuts,gobbling like it's spring


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just had this guy milling around


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Hunting a ground blind back in the Jordan River Valley Antrim county. Had a small doe come through about 20 minutes ago. Nice morning, good luck!


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm harnessed in. Nice quite walk in. I didn't spook any. Running about an hour late.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool 30, clear, and dead calm in Glennie. Not much happening yet. The chippers are keeping me on my toes!!


----------



## JLHunter (Oct 21, 2012)

antlerfreak said:


> Update 6:45 nice 2.5 8 pt came in looking to attack my decoy too foggy to take video I had to tell him no before he rammed the decoy from behind. He walks off and at 6:52 a spike comes in checking out the decoy. All ready having a great day.


I've been in the market for a decoy, but have been on the fence on what one to get. What one are you using?


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Last morning in Indiana, 39 degrees and calm.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> Good luck everyone
> Out with my 11 yr daughter in western isabella county and she's the trigger man cause I got no tags left


Nothing yet but we're ready


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Looked as if the fog was lifting, but it just dropped in again quickly. Can barely see 30yds. Feels like the temp dropped also. No deer yet... GL all.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

A nice 34 and calm in Clare county. Coyotes were sounding off right at first light i ready hope buddy got one of them. Just a couple of minutes ago the turkeys came down they think it's April. GLA


----------



## kbreal15 (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck guys. One tag left+time change+fog... loading the boat for some perch fishing. Needed a change of scenery.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Short sit for me today. Can only sit until 9. Very thick fog and the dew is coming off the trees at a rate that it were rain I wouldn't be out here. Good luck all


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Shooter at 8 yards. Couldn't get spun around fast enough before he got downwind. angrily debated sinking one in his hind quarter at 35. felt good to drawback I guess?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Couple does. Waiting for the Duke.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Morning are my favorite, just wish it was colder !
Flight


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Cold morning, nothing moving here yet, neighborhood dogs have been going nuts all morning


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Should have wore my rain gear


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Big difference already from yesterday no deer. Was calm when I left for the stand get here and wind is blowing good and really swirly. Might only sit till 10 if I don't see anything and go move another stand


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I my have had my first heart attack this morning. Using my red light and walking fast I was about 2 steps away from kicking a huge porky. He was just sitting there with his butt toward me. I don't know how I didn't see him soon led but it scared the crap out of me


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Planning on an all day sit in gratiot county. Had to grab my gfs crossbow this morning since my hoist string came undone last night and let my bow plummet 25 feet. I'm not to proud to shoot a pink bow. Lol


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Sitting here waiting on a deer


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

been settled in since 6:30 here in Isabella cty. deer movement best I've seen however no bucks yet. 
good luck guys and gals and shoot straight!!!


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Too many other obligations today keeping me from the woods. I have to work Mon - Wed this week and we are leaving for our lease in Indiana on Thursday. My next hunt here in Michigan won't be until the 19/20th. 
Best of luck to everyone out there this morning. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

Been slow here at the farm in Gratiot. Settled in 1/2 hour earlier than normal. Love morning hunts better than afternoons and over the years have been more successful in mornings. Nothing better than watching and listening to everything wake up around you.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Little 8 just popped out the corn below me. He got a pass.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice cold morning here in Barry county except the wind is completely different than every forecast I looked at. Everyone said S wind 3-5 mph and I'm sitting here with a light NE Breeze...hoping these thermals lift my scent because this direction isn't very good for this stand... no deer yet but turkeys are going crazy around me!!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

1st one just went by,looked like same lonely little bb I been seeing


----------



## DH510 (Nov 4, 2010)

Been out since 630. Checking in first time on lfts. Had a small 6 here in corn. Good luck from Ottawa county.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

1 coyote and 3 deer. I actually saw THREE!!!!! I might have to change tactics and lower my standards to fill a tag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

6 so far near Tawas Lake....no bones. Sure do like the cooler temps.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

My 18 yr old son just popped a doe....Fog just lifting


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Last 15 min had 4 doe stop by and then a 6 pt


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone know how the go away fog dance go's


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

dewy6068 said:


> Nice cold morning here in Barry county except the wind is completely different than every forecast I looked at. Everyone said S wind 3-5 mph and I'm sitting here with a light NE Breeze...hoping these thermals lift my scent because this direction isn't very good for this stand... no deer yet but turkeys are going crazy around me!!


Exact same here in Hopkins with the wind. I did have a 2.5 year old come in from the SW and never got me. So hopefully still good.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Just spooked a couple messing with blind window!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Just shot what will be my biggest buck ever. Shot looked. Back farther than I want. Going to. Back out and give him a few hours


----------



## jdsdaughter (Oct 15, 2016)

2 little spikes just came out from in front of me and were "fighting" . I grunted at one after the other left and it grunted back. They went at it for a good 10 minutes though.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Buck down. Small rack but only my second buck


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

just tryin to fish said:


> Just shot what will be my biggest buck ever. Shot looked. Back farther than I want. Going to. Back out and give him a few hours


Congrats. I'd suggest waiting at least 6 hours, he isn't going to get any less dead. Give him more time than you think he needs. Good luck on the recovery keep us posted.


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

Still Foggy in Saginaw


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Good advise buck!!!! Just had a doe and dawn slip by from swamp


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Sparkie chasing a doe earlier, two coyote just now.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw a buck off in a distant field a bit ago and had 2 fawns come through at 25 yds. Was hoping the doe was following them but she didn't....


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Fog is unreal, still haven't burnt off and can barely see, need those 10 seconds anytime now!! Ahhhh


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing here in Branch, there cutting corn across the street . 
Flight


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> Fog is unreal, still haven't burnt off and can barely see, need those 10 seconds anytime now!! Ahhhh


Same here! I can see 32 yards out now rather than the 25 yards at first light. My buddy shot his biggest buck in the fog fwiw.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Haven't seen a deer yet but fog has lifted


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

My view for the morning


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just saw 4 more doe/fawns across the field.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Two spikes and about 8 does so far. Maybe a nice buck will come check out all the scent they brought in. Gonna be another warm day.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a small buck chasing a group of 4 or 5 does at 745, nothing since. Fog just starting to lift on Kent county stateland.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dam wind has been swirling all morning and has now seemed to settle on ENE. Not good where I'm at. if it continues may have to relocate...


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Just passed another buck decoy


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Barry/Calhuon....12 deer 3 bucks. One was a shooter 8 got by me at 25 yds. All before 8:30. Guns, chainsaws, and lawn mowers are starting up now.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

antlerfreak said:


> Heading out here in southern huron co. 31degress and quite foggy gonna be a good day I feel. Taking the decoy along had good luck on this date and tomorrow's date in the years past with the decoy. One was a 9 pt 2.5 that completely charged my decoy made a great video second was a 3 yr old 7 pt I shot after pulling him off a doe from 300 yards to 30yards and took him before he ran my decoy over.
> Good luck everyone





shamanlk13 said:


> Buck down. Small rack but only my second buck





Drisc13 said:


> Barry/Calhoun....12 deer 3 bucks. One was a shooter 8 got by me at 25 yds. All before 8:30. Guns, chainsaws, and lawn mowers are starting up now.


4


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Just whiffed on a coyote. Calculated for 15.25 mph. Must have been going 26.75


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Any


just tryin to fish said:


> Just shot what will be my biggest buck ever. Shot looked. Back farther than I want. Going to. Back out and give him a few hours


Update


----------



## pesspess210 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm on my first hunt of the year. The wind is ideal for this stand. I'm wearing way to much clothes.I don't have to work until Thursday night. I hope to at least fill a doe tag this evening.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Back on stand in NW Cass Co. 3 shooters in the last 3 days except this morning which was a skunk. Had a big boy 40 yards away yesterday morning but he wouldn't come out behind the brush. Hoping to score tonight.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well took the morning off the get back in the right state of mind after yesterday. Also moved up to Hale to hunt. Check a camera on the way in and found a lot of daylight activity including this guy.


It's a bummer I never hung a stand bc of all the bear pics this summer. Any ways, in a tight funnel right off a swamp in iosco.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Respectable 8.
> 
> No time to mess around when it's this warm. Time to get him cut up.
> 
> Story later.


Hope you've got him cooling down. Real nice looking buck Jason. Congrats!!


----------



## DougQPR (Nov 6, 2016)

First post from me .As a new hunter of 50 , coming from a country with no general hunting tradition , I cannot tell you how much I appreciate this forum and the information it provides . Took my first deer , a doe last week , and am now completely enthralled by bow hunting . Back in my blind to enjoy the afternoon , evening and sunset.
Good luck everyone


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Had to go in for a few hours to do some things and I get back out here in time to see the combine leaving the neighbors corn field! I'm sure I miss some action but at least it's down.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful day for all day sit unfortunately the deer didn't get the script. 
Less than 3 to go. Good luck everyone


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

DougQPR said:


> First post from me .As a new hunter of 50 , coming from a country with no general hunting tradition , I cannot tell you how much I appreciate this forum and the information it provides . Took my first deer , a doe last week , and am now completely enthralled by bow hunting . Back in my blind to enjoy the afternoon , evening and sunset.
> Good luck everyone


Welcome to the site, congrats on the deer.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone have sunscreen and gnat spray?


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Double post, whoops.


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Said heck with the Lions, I've got to get in the tree! Watched until half time, there were up by a touchdown. Looks like their up by one point now.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Dear Sun,

Seriously?

Love James.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DougQPR said:


> First post from me .As a new hunter of 50 , coming from a country with no general hunting tradition , I cannot tell you how much I appreciate this forum and the information it provides . Took my first deer , a doe last week , and am now completely enthralled by bow hunting . Back in my blind to enjoy the afternoon , evening and sunset.
> Good luck everyone


Enjoy another golden day hunting!
Congrats on the doe , and many more firsts await you outdoors.


----------



## skripmanJr (Jan 22, 2008)

Back in the stand! Little warm but nowhere else I'd rather be! Had lots of action this morning. 7 different bucks and lots of chasing. Hoping for a repeat tonight. Hopefully big guy comes a little closer


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy crap, it's hot out here! Where's my sun glasses, shorts, and sunscreen?? I've got standing corn on one side and a pond on the other. Hopefully one of them attracts some deer to me tonight! I need to kill another doe before gun season starts so if I get an opportunity I'm gonna take it! Good luck!!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweating it out with you guys tonight, flying bugs all around me. Be surprised if I see anything with all the swatting I'm doing.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Another new spot for the evening in Ohio. Looking over where a few fingers drop off of a ridge and connect. Sitting back a ways hoping to get an idea of where the deer are moving through. Only about 17 feet in the air with my hang on but with the steep grade of this ridge it looks like a loooong way down. Keep telling myself to jump to the right if something happens.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Way too warm today though one in my camp scored this morning.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Well since there is absolutely no acorns this year and not the usual action around here, I am pleased to hear the combine start up about 15 minutes ago 1/3 mile to my north. Next week should show some better action. 

So far today I have seen 10 deer, 3 small bucks, 12 turkeys, 2 coyote and right now I have 2 pileated wood peckers poking around.

I am expecting to see some more deer action soon this evening.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well mine was a long and painful track. Thankfully he died on a road, we just had to retrieve the truck.
I was 30 ft up the tree he was at 20 yrds slightly quartering to me .
Shot entered about the 2nd rib from the back and in the middle of the deer hieght wise.

He turned out to be a big 6, no brows.


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats, that's a really nice buck. Good job on the tough tracking job


----------

